# Square Trade and AppleCare



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

are you getting both - 

Since Square Trade covers oops and AppleCare doesn't as I understand it...


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't see a reason to have both.  I got squaretrade since I really want accidental (I am a nanny for a 13 month and 2.5 year old.)  My AmEx covers accidental damage and hardware issues for 1 extra year anyway, but I decided to go with a 3 year warranty.  The battery is not covered, but that is the only thing that is not covered by squaretrade that is covered by Apple, and I believe that the battery is covered by Amex.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I was thinking of getting both, and had posted that on a different thread, but after reading some other posts, decided to just get Square Trade, which I've already done, even though my 3G doesn't arrive till April 30.

I mostly wanted the accidental coverage, which Square Trade offers, and Apple doesn't; 
I figured that it's much like an iPod Touch, and I didn't need AppleCare for it (though when it went through the washing machine, I wished I'd had Square Trade for it)

I have Apple Care for my MacBook Pro, but had switched from a PC to a Mac, so I'm happy I had it for that, but will only be getting Square Trade for my iPad.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm still thinking of getting both - I got the Apple Care mainly because the iPad is so new there may be issues that will pop up that it will cover but I am thinking of the square trade for the oops factor with the discount that is on now it is rounded up $96 for 2 years -- Is there just an oops option on Square Trade that I am missing?  That would be perfect -


----------

